# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ

## marder

Λοιπόν παιδιά αγόρασα από  e-bay   5 κομμάτια RD15HVF1  ( http://www.ebay.com/itm/181972279338...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT ), mos  ισχύος 15w  για κατασκευή βαθμίδας ενίσχυσης σε πομπό fm. Στην πλακέτα που θα το τοποθετούσα, ήδη λειτουργούσε  ο μικρός του αδερφός το RD06HVF1 με 6-7w άψογα. Ήταν λοιπόν για μένα μία απλή αντικατάσταση . Κοιτάζοντας προς επιβεβαίωση το  datasheet σιγουρrd15.PNGεύομαι ότι τα ποδαράκια έχουν την ίδια σειρά. Το βάζω λοιπόν και ανοίγω διακόπτη. Πάπαλα και πάλι πάπαλα. Το mos έδειχνε βραχυκύκλωμα. Ελέγχω πλακέτα και οτιδήποτε άλλο. Όλα ήταν σωστά. Ξαναδοκιμάζω, πάπαλα. Το αντικαθιστώ με άλλο καινούργιο. Τα ίδια. Ρίχνω το βάρος στους Κινέζους. Μετράω με το πολύμετρο το mos  και το βρίσκω σωστό. Δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό που συμβαίνει. Έβαλα και τρίτο και απογοητεύτηκα πάλι. Κάποια στιγμή λέω να το μετρήσω και με ένα οργανάκι που μετράει τρανζίστορ-διόδους- mos- πυκνωτές κλπ, αγορασμένο κι αυτό απο e-bay. Το όργανο έκανε τον έλεγχο και το βρήκε μια χαρά  mos-N αριθμώντας και τα ποδαράκια του. Μιλάμε για τρέλα. Κάποια στιγμή καταλαβαίνω ότι τα ποδαράκια όπως μου τα μετράει το όργανο έχουν διαφορετική αρίθμηση από το datasheet με την εξής σειρά.
1) GATE
2) DRAIN
3) SOURCE
Το drain ίδιο με το κέλυφος.
Κάνω τις σχετικές μονώσεις, αλλάζω το κύκλωμα στην πλακέτα να ταιριάξει, το βάζω, ανοίγω διακόπτη και όλα καλά. Σε λίγο είχα περίπου 17w.

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ Ο ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΣΤΗΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΕΙ ΣΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ. Τόσα χρόνια που ερασιτεχνικά ασχολούμαι, δεν μου έχει ξανασυμβεί.

----------


## leosedf

Ο Κατασκευαστής κατασκεύασε μαϊμούδες ήξερε καλά τι έκανε, το ίδιο και ο Κινέζος που σου τα πούλησε. Άντε σε καλή μεριά και με ένα τσαμπί μπανάνες να τα ταΐσεις  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Βέβαια, μήπως έχεις λάθος datasheet?

----------


## SeAfasia

http://www.mitsubishielectric.com/se...e/rd15hvf1.pdf

----------


## moutoulos

Οκ το σωστό είναι αυτό:

  1: GATE
  2: SOURCE
  3: DRAIN
  4: CASE (SOURCE)




Στο κινέζικο είναι :

1: GATE
  2: DRAIN
  3: SOURCE   
4: CASE (DRAIN)



Το μόνο που κάνεις είναι "τράμπα" το PIN 2
με το PIN 3.
PIN RD06HVF1 RD15HVF1 Original-Fake.png
Αν το κάνεις αυτό, δεν έχεις ... πρόβλημα.



Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν θέλουν:

----------


## marder

Ακριβώς αυτό έκανα. Το ωραίο όμως είναι, ότι τα αδελφάκια του τα RD06HVF1, αγορασμένα με τον ίδιο τρόπο από Κίνα, ήταν μια χαρά και σύμφωνα με το  datasheet. Άντε να φανταστεί κανείς ότι το mos  που αγοράζει είναι διαφορετικό σε συνδεσμολογία απ το κανονικό.  Μπορεί να είναι μαϊμούδες αλλά τέτοιες τεράστιες διαφορές μου φαίνονται παράξενες.

----------


## marder

> Οκ το σωστό είναι αυτό:
> 
>   1: GATE
>   2: SOURCE
>   3: DRAIN
>   4: CASE (SOURCE)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Να συμπληρώσω Γρηγόρη, ότι πρέπει εκτός της τράμπας να μονωθεί και το κέλυφος, γιατί πλέον θα έχει τάση και κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## CybEng

Λάθη συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. 

Έχω εντοπίσει δύο σοβαρά λάθη σε datasheet  από πολυκάναλο υβριδικό ADC (κόστους $200+  έκαστο) της DATEL. Το ωραίο είναι ότι τα ίδια ακριβώς λάθη είχε και datasheet ενός παλαιότερου κατασκευαστή (muRata) του ίδιου chip.

Τους ενημέρωσα με e-mail και για να πω την αλήθεια, δεν περίμενα να συμβεί κάτι αλλά επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου μετά από 2-3 ημέρες επιβεβαιώνοντας ότι όντως υπήρχαν τα λάθη. Φυσικά τα διόρθωσαν άμεσα. Δυστηχώς αν και στο site τους πλέον υπάρχει το διορθωμένο datasheet , στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν ακόμη πολλά παλαιότερα datasheets με τα λάθη.

Δύο από αυτά που έμαθα μετά από πολλά στραπάτσα στη δουλειά είναι :
(Α) Διαβάζουμε τα ψιλά γράμματα εκεί που λέει "Document Revision" στα datasheets ή σε οποιοδήποτε τεχνικό έγγραφο.
(Β) Δεν θεωρούμε εξ ορισμού αλάθητες ούτε τις εταιρείες κολοσσούς.

----------


## chip

λάθη συμβαίνουν φυσικά και στα datasheet... όμως εδώ μάλλον δεν είναι θέμα datasheet αλλά μαιμού τρανίστορ... που κάποιος το βάφτισε ανάλογα... λόγω της ισχύος που μπορεί να βγάλει στη συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα.... 
Επίσης υπάρχει περίπτωση το τρανζίστορ να είναι αυθεντικό αλλά από προβληματική παρτίδα... που μόλις το ανακάλυψε κάποιος κατασκευαστής από συσκευες τα ξεφορτώθηκε σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή... τα πήρε ένας κινέζος πωλητής στο ebay (πιθανότατα μην ξέροντας στην αρχή τι πρόβλημα έχουν) και τα πουλάει... κι έτσι οι κινέζοι είναι super πωλητές και όλοι οι άλλοι που τα έχουν πιο ακριβά κλέφτες.....!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

πόσα watt πήρες με τον ουρακοτάγκο έν τέλει;

----------


## bchris

> λάθη συμβαίνουν φυσικά και στα datasheet... όμως εδώ μάλλον δεν είναι θέμα datasheet αλλά μαιμού τρανίστορ... που κάποιος το βάφτισε ανάλογα... λόγω της ισχύος που μπορεί να βγάλει στη συγκεκριμένη συχνότητα.... 
> Επίσης υπάρχει περίπτωση το τρανζίστορ να είναι αυθεντικό αλλά από προβληματική παρτίδα... που μόλις το ανακάλυψε κάποιος κατασκευαστής από συσκευες τα ξεφορτώθηκε σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή... τα πήρε ένας κινέζος πωλητής στο ebay (πιθανότατα μην ξέροντας στην αρχή τι πρόβλημα έχουν) και τα πουλάει... κι έτσι οι κινέζοι είναι super πωλητές και όλοι οι άλλοι που τα έχουν πιο ακριβά κλέφτες.....!!!



Αυτη κατα την ταπεινη μου αποψη, ειναι η επικρατέστερη εξήγηση.

----------


## marder

> πόσα watt πήρες με τον ουρακοτάγκο έν τέλει;



Με τροφοδοσία 12v και ρεύμα στο 1,5 Α το όργανο μου έδειχνε 17-18 w. Ίσως είναι λίγο αισιόδοξο και τα πραγματικά να είναι στα 16. Δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία για μένα αυτό. Και τι έγινε δηλαδή αν το linear  βγάζει 15 ή 18. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι το οδηγώ με το μικρό του αδερφάκι (RD06HVF1) που είναι 6w σε όλη του ισχύ, για να πάρω αυτά τα Watt, όταν στο datasheet  βλέπω μέγιστη είσοδο 1 το πολύ 1,5w. Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά και αυτό ψάχνω τώρα. Πάντως μου ανεβάζει μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες.

----------


## FILMAN

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στα RF, αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι μόνο σε RF τρανζίστορ ισχύος γίνεται η κατασκευαστική παρατυπία να ενώνεται ο εκπομπός (ή η πηγή αντίστοιχα στα MOSFET) στο μεταλλικό κέλυφος αντί για τον συλλέκτη (ή την εκροή), μόνο και μόνο επειδή στα RF κυκλώματα ο εκπομπός συνήθως πάει στη γη όπως και η ψύκτρα. Έτσι δεν χρειάζεται μόνωση του συλλέκτη από την ψύκτρα που αν συνέβαινε αυτό θα εδημιουργείτο πυκνωτής από τον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ προς την γη. Κατά τα άλλα στο τρανζίστορ το σημείο που χρειάζεται ψύξη είναι η επαφή B-C και όχι η επαφή B-E. Άρα το datasheet είναι σωστό, απλά ο Κινέζος κατασκεύασε ένα MOSFET όπως όλα τα υπόλοιπα (με το drain στη μέση).

----------

picdev (29-04-16)

----------


## SRF

Απλά ο Κινέζος ΕΒΑΠΤΙΣΕ εις Σαγκάην ποταμόν όπως ήθελε, ένα ΠΙΘΑΝΟΛΟΓΩ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ (ούτε καν μοσφετ) ! ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περίπτωση RDxx να έχει βγει με ΑΛΛΗ συνδεσμολογία ακριδεκτών και μάλιστα με μιά τόσο χονδροειδή αστοχία!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Με τροφοδοσία 12v και ρεύμα στο 1,5 Α το όργανο μου έδειχνε 17-18 w. Ίσως είναι λίγο αισιόδοξο και τα πραγματικά να είναι στα 16. Δεν έχει και μεγάλη σημασία για μένα αυτό. Και τι έγινε δηλαδή αν το linear  βγάζει 15 ή 18. Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι το οδηγώ με το μικρό του αδερφάκι (RD06HVF1) που είναι 6w σε όλη του ισχύ, για να πάρω αυτά τα Watt, όταν στο datasheet  βλέπω μέγιστη είσοδο 1 το πολύ 1,5w. Κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά και αυτό ψάχνω τώρα. Πάντως μου ανεβάζει μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες.



χμμμ...
*ότι το οδηγώ με το μικρό του αδερφάκι (RD06HVF1) που είναι 6w σε όλη του ισχύ, για να πάρω αυτά τα Watt*
σχηματικό μπορείς να δώσεις ή είναι ταμπού; :Rolleyes:

----------

